# New Camera - Updated Pics!



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought I'd already made a thread about this but clearly I didn't  Anyway, enjoy new pics of my girlies. I am in love with my new camera!!!

I'm not too great with it yet though some pics are a bit crap!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooooh my beautiful babies :001_wub: :001_wub: i saw some of these but not all! 

I like the picture of Cotton sitting in the window! Bless her! :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ooooh my beautiful babies :001_wub: :001_wub: i saw some of these but not all!
> 
> I like the picture of Cotton sitting in the window! Bless her! :lol:


Haha!! Knew I'd put them somewhere :lol:

It's like a game of spot the Cotton!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG Luna has such a happy face on in that last photo 

They are all such gorgeous doggies, Sky reminds me of a panther :laugh: They all look lovely, really healthy with nice coats too!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely pics! They are very clear, you must have a cracking camera. Gorgeous dogs too, I especially love number 11 cos it looks like they've lined up to check out your camera lol!

Also, love the pic with the teddy bear and the inside out ear 
:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs but you know I love them. Great pics too especially Luna smiling


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> OMG Luna has such a happy face on in that last photo
> 
> They are all such gorgeous doggies, Sky reminds me of a panther :laugh: They all look lovely, really healthy with nice coats too!





kaz_f said:


> Lovely pics! They are very clear, you must have a cracking camera. Gorgeous dogs too, I especially love number 11 cos it looks like they've lined up to check out your camera lol!
> 
> Also, love the pic with the teddy bear and the inside out ear
> :thumbup:


The only way I could make them look at the camera was by holding a ball  what you don't see is what happened 2 minutes later. Me being mauled by 3 ball hungry dogs :scared:

Sky, a panther? Woohoo my dreams have come true pmsl!!!!

The inside out ear pic should be called 'My stick. Take it and I kill you.' :lol:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

God they have grown and i've only been away a few weeks..looking good hun..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> God they have grown and i've only been away a few weeks..looking good hun..


Lovely to see you again hun  I know Luna just sprouted and sprouted


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Give them all a big hug from me and Sky..


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pics, lovely dogs you have there


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

someone looks really happy holding that big massive stick lol 

love sky in those pictures, he looks really handsome


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Great pics, lovely dogs you have there


Thank you


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

omgoshhhh how much has Luna grown?!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> someone looks really happy holding that big massive stick lol
> 
> love sky in those pictures, he looks really handsome


Oh she loves that stick :thumbup:

I think Sky gets prettier by the day, I love her 



rachy86xx said:


> omgoshhhh how much has Luna grown?!!


A lot :scared:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Oh she loves that stick :thumbup:
> 
> I think Sky gets prettier by the day, I love her
> 
> A lot :scared:


ah, its a she.... i wasnt sure anymore after i posted....
She is really nice


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> ah, its a she.... i wasnt sure anymore after i posted....
> She is really nice


LOL it's ok all my girls are mistaken for boys


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous  great pics too! What camera did you get?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> They are gorgeous  great pics too! What camera did you get?


It's not a make I've heard of before but it's brilliant! GE it's called x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

lovely pics, i really love Sky, obviously! 

Is she a bi colour, i thought she was an all black!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> lovely pics, i really love Sky, obviously!
> 
> Is she a bi colour, i thought she was an all black!


You know what I hate no idea anymore pmsl she was all black as a pup but has changed a LOT since. She's still mainly black so I just say black :lol:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You know what I hate no idea anymore pmsl she was all black as a pup but has changed a LOT since. She's still mainly black so I just say black :lol:


hehe she is a chameleon lol
Zara's coat changes throughout the year too, but she is a sable


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> hehe she is a chameleon lol
> Zara's coat changes throughout the year too, but she is a sable


I just call her retarded pmsl
Zara is a lovely colour


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I thought I'd already made a thread about this but clearly I didn't  Anyway, enjoy new pics of my girlies. I am in love with my new camera!!!
> 
> I'm not too great with it yet though some pics are a bit crap!


All great pics but this has to be my fave !


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bexy said:


> All great pics but this has to be my fave !


Aw thank you though she does look overweight in that pic  :lol:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

You have gorgeous furbuddies!! 

:thumbup: I love them all, i love Sky's sable undercoat! Pretty brood!! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> You have gorgeous furbuddies!!
> 
> :thumbup: I love them all, i love Sky's sable undercoat! Pretty brood!! :thumbup:


Aww thank you 

Is that what it is then? A sable undercoat? I've no idea :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


>


Love all of them but especially this pic, she looks like she's killed the evil teddy (I find teddy bears a bit scary!)


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Love all of them but especially this pic, she looks like she's killed the evil teddy (I find teddy bears a bit scary!)


She loves that bear lol


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

:001_wub: lovley!!

I love Cotton in the window!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> :001_wub: lovley!!
> 
> I love Cotton in the window!


Thank you 

That's her 'spot'


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs & great pics love the butter would'nt melt teddy pic


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Gorgeous dogs & great pics love the butter would'nt melt teddy pic


Haha thank you  In her case looks are definitely deceiving!!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> A lot :scared:


HaHa! we MUST go walking together soon! how is she with other dogs now?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> HaHa! we MUST go walking together soon! how is she with other dogs now?


She's getting better I think I could get her to walk with a strange dog


----------

